# Early Spring Leads to Early Corn Planting Questions



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

MEDIA ALERT Press Release

Early Spring Leads to Early Corn Planting Questions
Pioneer agronomists suggest evaluating weather forecast, emergence score,
soil temperatures

The early spring in many parts of the country has corn growers considering whether now is the time to plant.

Early planting can provide potential benefits, such as more time for crop development and the potential to help reduce the effects of mid-summer droughts. But early planting isn't risk free. For those considering early planting, Pioneer agronomists recommend the following tips:

Don't just look at today's weather, look at tomorrow (and the next day), too. Agronomic experts recommend looking at the weather forecast 10-days post-planting as this period can have the most impact on seed growth. When the first water imbibed by a seed is too cold - such as via a cold rain - imbibitional chilling injury can result. A spring frost also can decrease corn plant populations or force replant. Freezing temperatures can kill the growing point even if it is under the soil surface. As temperatures increase, the process needed for germination occurs at a faster rate, leading to more rapid emergence.

Evaluate hybrids for their stress emergence scores. Pioneer assigns stress emergence scores to help growers choose products for early planting or fields with a history of cold stress challenges. Pioneer also assigns high-residue suitability ratings based on a combination of the following trait scores: stress emergence, northern corn leaf blight, anthracnose stalk rot, gray leaf spot and Diplodia ear rot.

For no-till or reduced-till operations, it may be best to delay planting. Residue over the seed furrow can reduce soil temperatures by 10 degrees or more, leading to delayed emergence and possible stand loss.

For more information on early planting or to schedule an interview with a Pioneer agronomist in your area, please contact Jerry Harrington at
1 800-247-6803, ext. 56908 or [email protected].

For more information on soil temperatures, stress emergence scores or residue management, visit Pioneer's website and click on agronomy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We're waiting, last week we set nine nine new record highs in our area....which sounds impressive but that in itself isn't a record as ten record high days in a row is the old record. Was in the low eighty's up here, today it barely broke fifty, Wednesday and Thursday both had fair amounts of frost on our windshields and the lawn. Very cool and damp today with plenty more chances for frost or even a few light freezes in the 14 day forecast, some in our area already startled planting a few acres here and there, I don't think I'd want to be them in the next few weeks.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Most everybody has planted some here. Low of 48 tonite and that is about as cold as predicted in next two weeks here. General consensus is to "turn'em loose" on Monday and plant like it is May 1st. Sprayed alfalfa for weevils yesterday. Alfalfa is 18 inches tall and probably going to cut in a week to ten days.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That was the mentality here last week as well, GO GO GO. But like I said, has cooled off considerably and it got quite wet the last couple of days. No ponding but is a small amount of water standing here and there.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't won't to even think about hay, new field I planted last fall was knee high last week, but the cool temps has slowed everything down considerably.

Hopefully Dad's recovery goes faster this time than when he had the original hip installed. They changed the socket, liner and the ball this time but didn't change the shaft that goes into the femur, so at least don't have to wait for the bone to grow around the implant. Looks like I'm going to do all the burn down spraying at least, should get 50 tons of fertilizer delivered next week and the hired man can start on that to make room for another 50. After Fridays crop report and the surge in corn/bean prices, the hay is going to be ignored until all the seed is in the ground.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'M thinking about taking first cutting in a week or so, hit with the disk a few times and planting it in beans. Alfalfa stands are not that great and beans are heading for 14.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have several hay fields that are going to get hit with a mix of 2-4d and roundup. Told the buyers all winter, if they don't want to pay enough for hay to compete with row crops, then its going to row crops. Even making all round bales, the time involved with $200/ton hay ain't worth it when compared to $6 corn and $14 beans. When you really think about the time involved to make hay, $200/ton hay ain't worth it even with $5 corn and $12 beans.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, dropped in another 10 acres this afternoon in a test plot. First 50 acres I planted last Tues/Wed has emerged and has 2 leaves out. Weatherman keeps backing rain and cool weather off so just as well plant it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Scary thing is when growing point gets above ground level and get a killingfrost it is dead.If growing point is still in ground it will come back.

I forget I think growing point is above ground at 5 leaf stage??


----------

